# Review - DanKung Ergonomic Dancing (with grooves)



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*DanKung Ergonomic Dancing (with grooves)*​
The grooved Ergonomic Dancing slingshot is still considered a newcomer to the fine line of DanKung slingshots. Introduction was only a short time ago during mid March 2015. Due to the extreme generosity of a fellow slingshot friend I have an Ergonomic Dancing of my own. After plenty of shooting sessions I have a few facts and opinions to share.

The Ergo Dancing (with grooves) shouldn't be confused with the plain Ergo Dancing Hunting model. At first glance they do look very similar but the Hunting version is a bit wider at the forks, lacks the fork grooves, has paracord wrap instead of rubber, and is made of 304 stainless rather than 440C. Both frames have the ergonomic s-shape and have the quick-change slots at the bottom of the fork ears. Price difference is only $8 so make sure you get the version that meets your needs and puts a smile on your face.

As mentioned above, the grooved Ergo Dancing frame is 440C stainless steel rather than the more common 304 used on most frames. The 440C grade is a harder alloy used in making knife blades, valve parts, and ball bearings. This hardness factor gives the 440 frame increased protection from accidental fork hits. The stainless steel also polishes up well and is very good at resisting corrosion. I was informed by DanKung that the 440 Ergo frame is completely polished under the fork sleeves and handle wrap.

The 440 Ergo Dancing has grooves that run down the front of each fork ear, right where you want the tubes to stay throughout the shot. The fork grooves are not just a gimmick feature. I have several non-grooved frames and the tubes do roll on some of them. Some shooters have developed a special technique when drawing the grooveless frames and it usually fixes the rolling but the tubes can still be slightly out of position when at full draw. With the Ergo's grooves the tubes seem to stay put for every shot. I have visually checked before countless shots and the tubes never roll out of the grooves. It's one less thing to think about when shooting.

The handle on this Ergo comes with a black rubber wrap rather than the common paracord. The wrap appears quite durable and is not a cheap or thin rubber. The installation looks very professional so I have no plans to remove unless it starts to show extensive wear. I find the wrap provides a secure grip, a slight cushioning and is more comfortable than paracord. The wrap covers the junction of the specialized rubber fork sleeves with a balanced transition. I have inspected it closely many times and can't even find the starting or ending points of the wrap.

I have many stainless steel DanKung flat frames but this Ergo Dancing is my first ergonomic design. I wasn't even sure how to properly hold the ergo until I experimented a bit and checked some online pictures. The frame has a gentle "S" shape to the side profile. When properly held I found that the handle bend puts the top of the grip a bit deeper into my palm and allows enhanced frame contact for a more secure hold. The big benefit is the straight wrist hold used with the ergo frame design. It feels more natural than bent wrist shooting and may contribute to improved accuracy for some shooters. A straight wrist style is like your pointing your index finger at the target.

So there you have it. The grooved Ergo Dancing is full of great features... 440C stainless steel construction, quick-change fork ears, grooved ears, rubber handle wrap, compact and comfortable ergonomic design... and a reasonable price.

I'm struggling to find a negative feature to point out. I have read that 440C can be more brittle than 304 so care should to be taken when handling. Apparently, a long drop onto a hard surface could cause a crack to develop. I plan to treat the frame with the same care as a fine hunting knife.

Measurements

Overall length = 4.82" (122.5 mm)

Width across frame at fork loops = 3.64" (92.5 mm)

Width between forks = 1.57" (40 mm)

Fork loop outside diameter = 1.03 (26 mm)

Fork loop inside diameter = 0.43" (11 mm)

Width at top of handle (incl wrap) = .94" (24 mm)

Width on outside of handle (at widest) = 1.55" (39 mm)

Width on inside of handle (incl wrap) = .53" (13.5 mm)

Frame thickness = .31" (8 mm)

Total weight with wraps and tubes = 5.3 oz (150 g)

Tubes & Flatbands

As with all similar Chinese style frames, the Ergo dancing will accommodate the thin Malaysian tubes, the thicker Theraband style tubes, flatbands, and solids. The skinny Malaysian tubes can be shot single strand on each side, full doubles, or even in a pseudo taper style (partial doubles). I'm currently shooting mine with 6 ¾" 1745 tubes with 2 ½" loops (pseudo tapers). With 3/8" steel ammo this combination delivers 210 fps with my 32" draw length. Double 2040 tubes at 6 ½" are another option that I sometimes use with this frame.

Overall Opinion

The grooved Ergo Dancing is a frame that fits right in with my other small DK frames. I can switch back and forth with very little aiming adjustment. Due to the s-curve ergo shape, the dancing might not fit comfortably into the pocket of your jeans but it slips into a jacket pocket or loose cargo pocket quite well.

Shooting the Dancing is comfortable with the thumb on the lower fork ring, index finger just below the upper ring and pinky in the dedicated handle hole. This is no different than the way I shoot my other pinky-hole DK frames.

Accuracy is good with the grooved Ergo Dancing and it's a fun little frame to shoot. The comfort level is high and hand slaps are never an issue. This might be your choice if you are searching out a new Chinese ergo frame.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice review my friend..For my self I am working with the Gen 2 with 1632 tubes at present..I may consider that Ergo..

for a small game hunter..shooter..OM


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Another excellent, delightful review Mr. Northerner. The clarity of your thinking and writing is a real talent - thanks for posting. *


----------

